# Bought a Vexilar and Ice Shack



## covrec1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I just bought a older Clam Classic ice shack and a Vexilar fl-8 slt pro pack. I paid $300 did I get a good deal?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Let the fish tell you.  After one trip, I bet you'll wonder how you ever ice fished without both.


----------

